

Microsoft's Investment In Facebook At A "Ridiculous" Valuation Was BRILLIANT - Garbage
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-investment-in-facebook-2010-11

======
nathanh
The user Garbage has submitted about 1/3 of everything on the new page right
now 5:51 EST. Flagging.

~~~
smrtNgtsThngsDn
But this happens to be a pretty interesting story! Don't flag just because he
put other crap up! (Assuming flagging makes it disappear?)

:(

